# Just thinking ahead... second sub-wise



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I currently run a HSU VTF2-MK4 (along with an Energy S.10).

I think my next home theater purchase will be to bump the Energy and buy a second HSU to match the VTF2

I know technically that I should be looking at a VTF2 model... BUT... BUT could I reasonable buy a VTF3-MK4 and reap extra benefits without introducing any issues?:innocent:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As they are the same manufacturer, I would think they should work fine in tandem. I also recall reading some discussion that have subs with minor power level differences would not be a bad thing - it is when you get into a large disparity that you start seeing issues.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm... I would assume that both use the same 12" driver....

This is a buy that is about 6-7 months out. A little time to research here


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Couldn't help myself... Talked with hSU. Their suggestion... Only add a second vtf-2.

Said that balancing a stronger sub with a weaker one is just too risky/complicated.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

So here's the question... What would give a better result:

1) adding in a second vtf2. And placing in a location to help flatten out room response

2) selling the vtf 2 (I'm guessing I could fetch 300 bucks for it?) and going straight for one vtf-15? 

Taking into consideration my room size (1750 ^3)...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Would you be adding a second vtf-15 down the line? If not I think adding the additional vtf-2 would be sufficient. How many seating positions do you have? For myself it's just the wife and I so one sub is good in my room.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ditto with JBrax, unless you'll add another vtf-15, I'd go for 2 vtf-2's. Just for the ability to tame your in room responce. I suspect you'll get a little more spl with these over 1 vtf-15, HSU customer support will know for sure.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I would agree with you guys... but Dr. Hsu says: Go 15H.

He says that one 15H would trump dual vtf2's.

This has me thinking... why not just save and go for the jugular:

DUAL vtf-15H's.

According to Dr. Hsu, dual 15H's would mean that head 15H would need about 1/4 of the power to create the same output as one 15H... there would be a much more dynamic response, more effortless, and the subs would last longer.

I've never heard a system with two big momma's like this. Seems to me that this would be a situation where the bass would be too dominant. He says, if integrated properly, you can never have enough sub.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Two of the 15's would definitely be the way to go and that's why I asked if you planned on going two if you did upgrade. However, I also think two of the vtf-2's would be more than enough if you only needed adequate bass response in a couple listening positions. I only have one sub and it's more than adequate for my current room. Someday that will change though.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It's a tough call... basically the difference is about $600 for a new vtf-2. And roughly $1600 (assuming I sell the vtf-2 for about $300)for Dual 15h's.

So we're talking about a $1000 difference

Question is, will it give me a $1000 improvement?

Everything I've read about the 15h is that it is a hammer. Wish I could demo it....

Reality is: This upgrade is going to have to wait about 6 months, if ever. No way I get wife approval now (on the heels of all the renovations/additions I've made in the last 5 months. :devil:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would think wife approval on $600 would be much easier than $1600. She can only say no right? Are there ramifications on the principal of just thinking about it?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

So true. The no already came down... It's gotta wait until roughly June (most likely). Hopefully some fun purchases can happen then.

This hobby is so addictive...

SO addictive!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes it is. Already dropped a bug in the wife's ear about taking control of the basement in the event…well…gotta stop thinking…about it!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL.

Well, here is one benefit: You take your time and you make more informed decisions.

I guess if I'm willing to buy two VTF-15h's... I should be willing to entertain lots of different sub options. I must say, I just read the audioholics review of the 15h. Not exactly the most flattering of reviews for what one might consider being their last sub purchase. Made me wonder if I should start looking at some of the SVS or Rythmic options out there.

I guess my ultimate question is:

2 mid-range subs (or maybe slightly above midrange) or one big mamma?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Power Sound Audio XV15 subs are $1598, delivered.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Would they really be that much different than adding a second VTF2-MK4?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The most cost effective way to go is to add another VTF2-MK4 and place the Energy sub nearfield.

But if you are looking to sell the VTF2-MK4 and S10.3 for dual VTF-15's, then dual PSA XV15's might be worth a look as well. Especially considering the price.


----------

